
Top Smart Ideas, in Free Energy Generator - peter_d_sherman
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JP7WG_0PnDI
======
peter_d_sherman
This video presents devices in a controversial subject area, that of "Free
Energy" or "alleged Free Energy" as the case may be.

Disclaimer: I'm not saying that any of these devices work, and I'm not saying
that any of these devices do not work...

That's the fun part of all of this, YOU the individual get to look at this
video, and decide for yourself! <g>

This video is submitted for entertainment purposes only!

Nothing is, nor should be implied by any of this content! <g>

